# Options for lab testing weed



## 2RedEyes (Aug 14, 2017)

Have any of you had your homegrown weed tested for the different cannabenoids? Just curious as to how it is done. Can you mail in a sample if there is not a local lab? I'm trying to grow some high cbd weed but I'm hearing that the results are sometimes all over the map when grown from seed, so I would like to actually know where fruits of my labors fall...
Also any lab recommendations....
Thanks


----------



## umbra (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes you send in a sample. 2 I have used sclabs.com, and steephill.com. Contact them for info.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2017)

I have used a company that comes to my house. They need two grams. There are two tests in my area. Potency and chemical residues,  mold etc. 

2RE, it is very hard to get known cbd from seeds. I am going to do a big cbd seed project this fall/winter. I will get them tested and give you some known cbd's. I hope it goes as I think it will.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks umbra and Rose, I'll check it out. Not sure I'll bother on the current run but I am curious. I started 6 seeds that are supposed to be harlequin, all 6 popped but only 2 emerged from the soil. I was hoping to squeeze another short outdoor grow in this summer but the warm weather is currently cooling and the daze are getting shorter so I'll probably reconsider and see if I can find a little more space indoors. My home has very limited space both in and out.


----------



## toxdetective (Aug 25, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Have any of you had your homegrown weed tested for the different cannabenoids? Just curious as to how it is done. Can you mail in a sample if there is not a local lab? I'm trying to grow some high cbd weed but I'm hearing that the results are sometimes all over the map when grown from seed, so I would like to actually know where fruits of my labors fall...
> Also any lab recommendations....
> Thanks



With regard to Pesticides and Heavy Metals check out Weedscan. Not for a COA but for home growers and in process testing but very valid DIY test and inexpensive. With regard to CBD timing is often as important as any other factor.  You need to harvest before the CBD begins to convert to THC


----------

